# 6510 shifter name plates...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Good price for new name plate for those with 6510 shifters that need a little "freshening". - TF

http://store.airbomb.com/ItemDesc.asp?IC=LD7742


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

The price is great but the shipping is a little steep. Try to buy 2 and the shipping cost more than the plates. So I end up buying 4.


----------

